# Show Me Your Stash (Liquor Edition)



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

I know we have a Show Me Your Stash for cigars.. But what must be paired with your perfect cigar? A perfect Scotch/Bourbon/Cognac! Lets see what everyone has stocked in their bar!

View attachment 73549
View attachment 73550
View attachment 73551


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

My treat for Sunday, you have a great stash there.


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

I hate taking pictures, so here's a text list:

- Clear Springs 190 (750ml)
- Tommy Bahama Golden Sun Rum (1.75l)
- Glenlivet Nadurra (750)
- Speyburn 10 (50 ml)
- Remy Martin XO (50ml)(x3)

Meager, I know. The Clear Springs is for when people insist on having a shot with me...I insist on this. The Golden Rum I picked up because the price was too great to pass up (marked down to $10). The Nadurra was on sale for maybe $35 when I bought it, the XOs for $8 a piece, and the Speyburn for $1.


----------



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

CigarShop said:


> My treat for Sunday, you have a great stash there.


That 18YO Glenmorangie is good! grabbed a bottle from a duty free.. thats the one that came in the gold box right?


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

beerindex said:


> The Clear Springs is for when people insist on having a shot with me...I insist on this.


you cant be serious.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

hope to have some fun in the vherf tonight:


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

Milhouse said:


> you cant be serious.


I'm entirely serious. The advantage to this is that about half the time they decline, and the other half of the time, they stop after one shot. I've, as of yet, only met one person who wanted to do more than one shot of it with me.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

beerindex said:


> I've, as of yet, only met one person who wanted to do more than one shot of it with me.


And then he went blind on the second shot solving that problem.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Here is my Dry Fly stash as of this morning. Recently ran out of regular Wheat Whiskey and their Vodka.










What you are looking at are two first batch release bourbons (in the back) and then one bottle of cask strength whiskey, two bottles of wheat whiskey finished with one year in huckleberry port barrels, two bottles of Triticale Whiskey (Triticale is a wheat/rye hybrid plant) and two bottles of the second batch bourbon.


----------

